# Giant Bicycle Demo Day Sat 11/1 Simi Valley



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

Simi Cycling Center and Giant Bicycles are hosting another Demo Day.
Come out and test ride the latest 2009 Giant TCR Advanced road bikes and Mountain Bikes. The TCR Advanced SL is a ridiculous ride - come check them out!

When: Sat. Nov 1 8:30am - 2:00pm
Where: Long Canyon in Simi Valley (Where 1st Street aka Long Canyon meets Wood Ranch Parkway in Simi Valley)

As usual Simi Cycling Center will be out there with Free Food, Drinks and Fun!

Call the shop with any questions: 805 522 0565
Simi Cycling Center
897 E Los Angeles Ave
Simi Valley, CA 93065
www.simicyclingcenter.com


----------

